# 90 gallon re-build would like hardscaping critique



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

So I've torn down my 90 gallon and move it home from my office. I'm working on the hardscape right now and I'd thought I'd post a picture for some critique and some advice or ideas

Here is what I have so far.

I'm going to try to stick heferi on the rocks and maybe some anubias here or there.

Thoughts?


----------



## AustinLear (Apr 17, 2013)

planter said:


> So I've torn down my 90 gallon and move it home from my office. I'm working on the hardscape right now and I'd thought I'd post a picture for some critique and some advice or ideas
> 
> Here is what I have so far.
> 
> ...


Looks good, if it were me I'd bring the centre piece of rocks up forward more and maybe break the right hand side down into a shorter less symmetrical stack.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

AustinLear said:


> Looks good, if it were me I'd bring the centre piece of rocks up forward more and maybe break the right hand side down into a shorter less symmetrical stack.


Lol my wife said the same thing this morning. about bringing the centre piece forward. I agree with on the symmetry but I'm out of rock, I'm going to pick some up today.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm using aquarium silicon caulk to join the rocks together. I'm not using much just a few beads here or there to keep the rock piles from collapsing afterwords.

I know I won't need to wait like I would have to like resealing a tank but I am wondering if the sealant is toxic to fish if it's not fully cured

Anyone know if aquarium silicon caulk has the potential to be toxic to fish if not fully cured?


----------



## AustinLear (Apr 17, 2013)

As far as I know it should be fine so long as its not in a sealed system. The only toxic part, IIRC, is the gasses that are released. 

I resealed the threads on my canister filter the other week and stuck it right back on the tank after letting it sit for 30 minutes just to get "tacky" enough to put together and have had 0 issues.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

ok good to know thank you


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Elevate the sand - Have it go higher in the back and lower in the front.. It gives it a sense of depth. Look up 'aquascaping' videos online.

There is also this handy resource;
https://www.aquasabi.com/aquascaping-wiki_aquascaping_aquascaping-with-the-golden-ratio


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for the tip.Kewli. i know it will look better that way but i need to keep the sand at 1/4" or less to make it easier to siphon I'm adding discus in a few weeks and keeping the tank easy to clean and maintain is paramount. 

So here is the result I moved the center rock pile forward and offset it from the middle. I superglued everything then filled the tank. Then I changed 100 percent of the water. I setup the tank, filters, heater... etc. I added the fish this morning and so far so good they are already eating which is a good sign that that are not stressed.

Not the best picture but I'm happy with the result.

Thank you everyone.


----------



## AustinLear (Apr 17, 2013)

planter said:


> Thanks for the tip.Kewli. i know it will look better that way but i need to keep the sand at 1/4" or less to make it easier to siphon I'm adding discus in a few weeks and keeping the tank easy to clean and maintain is paramount.
> 
> So here is the result I moved the center rock pile forward and offset it from the middle. I superglued everything then filled the tank. Then I changed 100 percent of the water. I setup the tank, filters, heater... etc. I added the fish this morning and so far so good they are already eating which is a good sign that that are not stressed.
> 
> ...


W O W.

That looks amazing, no sarcasm! Honestly love the simplicity of the scape yet there is so much to look at, beautifully done!


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Some more pictures


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

AustinLear said:


> W O W.
> 
> That looks amazing, no sarcasm! Honestly love the simplicity of the scape yet there is so much to look at, beautifully done!


Thanks for the kind words I'm happy with the way it turned out


----------



## AustinLear (Apr 17, 2013)

Looks absolutely amazing, when you posted it with the bare rocks I was curious to see how it would turn out. The plants REALLY pull it together and add that "oomph".


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah I'm happy with it thanks for the kind words.

I wanted something that would make keeping discus easier yet still have some character to it. 

I've had good success with Downoi and I didn't want to have any plants on the substrate to.make it easier to clean. Downoi can take the higher temperatures that discus like.


----------

